

Why does Wells Fargo need to track you? - ChuckMcM
https://online.wellsfargo.com/common/html/wibdisc.html#Privacy

======
ChuckMcM
This is curious, got an update to the Wells Fargo online agreement today, one
of the changes is that you agree to let them track you if you use their online
service. Sigh, I used to like using their service.

